

Invest in real companies using Bitcoin [Coming soon] - wuliwong
http://www.caldwellhamilton.com/

======
zubairq
Is this the same person?

[https://in.news.yahoo.com/photos/bitcoin-enthusiast-mike-
cal...](https://in.news.yahoo.com/photos/bitcoin-enthusiast-mike-
caldwell-39-coins-pictured-office-photo-231250005.html)

~~~
wuliwong
No, not the same person.

